# مساعده في تطويل سلك usb



## el.meshad (21 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ممكن سؤال صغير من المهندسين اريد ان اطيل سلك usb
واحد قالي هات سلك التليفون وهو يحتوي علي اربعه اطراف ايضا ووصلها بعض
هذة الفكرة لم اجربها ولكن تبدو سليمة
انا بس عايز اعرف لو طولت سلك usb الي 20 متر او اكثر هل يؤثر علي كاميرا الويب
انا ان شاء الله سوف افتتح انا وشركائي سيبر بس علي طابقين
الطابق الارضي سوف يكون المكتب و للصيانة
والاول والثاني سوف يكونوا للانترنت والاجهزة
ولابد من مراقب علي هذة الاجهزة لان كلنا اكيد بنسمع عن الاجزاء اللي بتتسرق من السيبرات ومقاهي الانتر نت العادية
ففكرت في شبكة مراقبه من ادمين واحد وطبعا سعر كاميرات المراقبه غالي جدا
فاقولت استخدم كاميرات الويب فبحثت علي شبكة الانترنت ووجدت برنامج يشغل اكثر من كاميرا ويب علي جهاز واحد والتحكم بهم
والمشكله الان في سلك كاميرا الويب usb 

انا اريد الجواب علي السؤالين الاتيين من فضلكم :-


1- الطريقه الصحيحه لاطاله سلك usb ؟

2- هل تتأثر كاميرا الويب لاطاله وصلتها ؟

اكون شاكر جدا ليكم لو يكون في افادة
شكرا , تحياتي .


----------



## eng_moh (21 يناير 2010)

اقصى طول للكابل هو 5 متر فقط
لكن يمكن ان تطيل المسافة عن طريق توصيل هاب بعد كل كابل
موفق فى مشروعك باذن الله وتمنى لك من قلبى التوفيق


----------



## eng_moh (21 يناير 2010)

اقصد بالهاب
USB hub


----------



## el.meshad (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم
بس انا مش عايز وصله جاهزة لاني عارف انها بتكون صغيرة
انا عايز اطولها يدوي ممكن بسلك التليفون
هل تتاثر كاميرا الويب بطول وصلتها ؟
شكرا اخي , تحياتي .


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 يناير 2010)

اخى
المقصود بطول الوصلة هو ما صمم النظام على التعامل معه - لم يصنع هذا النظام لأطوال أكبر من ذلك وإلا كنت تجد بالسوق وصلات مثل وصلات سلك التليفون جاهزة بأطوال حتى 20 متر و كابلات شبكة أيضا


----------



## el.meshad (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور لموروك يا استاذ ماجد
وجاري التجربه
واذا نجح هذة التجربه لن ابخل بتنزيل هذا الموضوع كامل بشرح الصور والاجهزة المستخدمة وكمان تكاليف كل حاجة


----------



## hammoud (9 فبراير 2010)

عزيزي ثمن كاميرا المراقبة العادية الداخلية هو نفسه سعر كاميرا usb و جودتها اعلى 
و نصيحة لا تستخدم usb


----------



## sawa_h (12 فبراير 2010)

عزيزي استخدم كاميرا مراقبة نظامية + كرت مراقبة للتسجيل مستمر


----------

